# Simpsons to be scored with library music



## bobulusbillman (Sep 25, 2017)

Just heard this down the wire. No composer, just library from here on out...

W.T.F.


----------



## rottoy (Sep 25, 2017)

This has to be some 99 cent store trolling, because I'm going to vomit if this is actually true.


----------



## oliverd (Sep 25, 2017)

This can't be true. Do you have a link to an article / press release?


----------



## gtrwll (Sep 25, 2017)

Where can I submit? :D

Jokes aside, this certainly won't add to the quality of the show.


----------



## dannymc (Sep 25, 2017)

they really should wind up the show anyway. it stopped being funny years ago. this will just be another death nail in the coffin. 

Danny


----------



## windshore (Sep 25, 2017)

This rumor isn't really accurate. It's a production house owned by a big name.


----------



## mouse (Sep 25, 2017)

windshore said:


> This rumor isn't really accurate. It's a production house owned by a big name.



How is that different? Will the production house custom score it?


----------



## bobulusbillman (Sep 25, 2017)

Bleeding Fingers?


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Sep 25, 2017)

Would it not just be the library of hundreds of Clausen cues? Truth be told, I'm surprised they haven't been doing that for the last decade or so. I assumed they already were since the majority of music I hear on The Simpsons is literally the same cues being reused anyway.


----------



## Darren Durann (Sep 25, 2017)

The Simpsons are still on television? Wow, I thought they closed shop in the late 90s. Does anyone still watch it?

Genuinely astonished.


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 25, 2017)

Darren Durann said:


> The Simpsons are still on television? Wow, I thought they closed shop in the late 90s. Does anyone still watch it?
> 
> Genuinely astonished.




... turns out the simpsons is pretty much playing non stop around the world. england has new episodes every week, france shows it constantly, japan, africa (most if not all countries), all of south america. and several different channels in thosecountries. and ever since they open up the cable licnesing (1billion dollar deal), it has gone to be on even more channels. not only syndication but all new episodes. every week around the world , several times over. also dvds sales. and also streaming which every country has its own versino of netflix, which is a hyrbid of broadcast and streaming. and so on. nowadays the current episodes aired at the same time all over europe and japan alongside the US broadcasters which means the same amount of $ for those licenses. which means a lot more money that it ever had before.


----------



## J-M (Sep 25, 2017)

One Finnish channel airs it every day...or at least used to, dunno, haven't watched any TV in months. Anyway, if this proves to be true I think it's a pretty bad sign...


----------



## oliverd (Sep 26, 2017)

On the upside, at least Alf Clausen (and his family) will never have to worry about money for the rest of his life with the royalty stream he's built up. Its still a very sad situation and pretty odd too...


----------



## JPQ (Sep 26, 2017)

Darren Durann said:


> The Simpsons are still on television? Wow, I thought they closed shop in the late 90s. Does anyone still watch it?
> 
> Genuinely astonished.


Yes. there is still many new things make jokes.


----------



## JPQ (Sep 26, 2017)

dannymc said:


> they really should wind up the show anyway. it stopped being funny years ago. this will just be another death nail in the coffin.
> 
> Danny


Is still funny even more when you look outside of USA. USA has many funny things what USA people cannot understand. I know even my home country Finland has own odd things. All places have but some things are hard understand if your money income is high.(unlike me) for example.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Sep 26, 2017)

Nobody gives a damn about the score except music dorks. So if they want to use library music to save money, good deal. 

All of this whining about entertainment......I don't know. It seems that people don't value anything long term. Everything is easily thrown away after a few servings and the next 'high' is wanted.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Sep 26, 2017)

Desire Inspires said:


> All of this whining about entertainment......I don't know. It seems that people don't value anything long term. Everything is easily thrown away after a few servings and the next 'high' is wanted.



Are you talking about The Simpsons or buying sample libraries?


----------



## NoamL (Sep 26, 2017)

windshore said:


> This rumor isn't really accurate. It's a production house owned by a big name.



Yeah but most of the shows they run are VI, no?


----------



## Desire Inspires (Sep 26, 2017)

Alex Fraser said:


> Are you talking about The Simpsons or buying sample libraries?



The Simpsons.

What makes The Simpsons so special these days? The show has been on for almost 30 years. If the music has to change, change it. Music is there to support the show. It isn't the star of the show. And the show is a cartoon anyway. Spongebob Squarepants used music from music libraries for scenes. And it is popular all over the world.


----------



## NoamL (Sep 26, 2017)

mouse said:


> How is that different? Will the production house custom score it?



Even production music composers are still composers! 



Jdiggity1 said:


> Would it not just be the library of hundreds of Clausen cues? Truth be told, I'm surprised they haven't been doing that for the last decade or so. I assumed they already were since the majority of music I hear on The Simpsons is literally the same cues being reused anyway.



Won't be usable without meta tagging.

Did an internship years ago where I meta tagged the entire backlog of a commercial music house's failed pitch tracks. So they could reuse / resell. Key, bpm, mood tags, instr tags. about 1200 tracks... a lot of work. Simpsons is probably 20x or 30x that.

I also did music editing on a kids tv show where I temped the entire show for the composer by splicing stuff from the show catalog. character themes and mood music etc. probably about 40% of each episode was derived from material I suggested. But - big caveat - the way we did it was setting up and cutting the original DAW sessions. That enabled a lot of tricks like transposition, or taking the start of a cue as an idea and building on it.

So with all that, I don't see the logic for using Clausens existing score in a temp or music edit capacity. It's live. Take it or leave it... And what do you wanna bet there is a consistent and updated collection of stems? From a show that predates the Windows operating system? LOL.

I'm guessing the BF guys turned in a great pitch, convinced directors/producers and are now taking the show in a new musical direction. Hate it? Feel free to - don't blame composers for pitching though.


----------



## windshore (Sep 27, 2017)

NoamL said:


> Yeah but most of the shows they run are VI, no?


Well yes, but here we are talking about whether the show will use music from a music library or not. I am saying that this is not the case. https://vi-control.net/community/threads/simpsons-to-be-scored-with-library-music.65208/members/bobulusbillman.5279/ (bobulusbillman) caught on shortly after my post.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Sep 30, 2017)

As expected HZ/Bleeding Fingers have taken over the scoring duties


----------



## bobulusbillman (Sep 30, 2017)

This better not be the start of a trend of shows being scored by 'factories'


----------



## mac (Sep 30, 2017)

Well it's better news than using library music isn't it? At least live musicians still have a gig.


----------

